# Computer restart again itself



## skipjack (Sep 3, 2016)

My laptop Asus X550VC-XO019H Windows 8 64 bit(x64 processor) 
Last night I run the Avast "Boot Time Scan" and computer restart and began scanning . After 2-3 hours unfortunetelly electric shut down. This morning I click the power on , after 1-2 minutes I got a blue screen "CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED" "Windows get a information computer restart again"
computer again-again restart itself. X550VC BIOS key:F2 there is no button for entering Boot Menu. 
what I need to do?(over the 2 hours computer restart again again):banghead::angry:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Can you boot Windows into Safe Mode?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Turn on your computer and keep on tapping the "F8" key to bring up the Safe Mode menu. Once the menu comes up, select "Safe Mode w/ netwokring". Another option you can select is "Last known good configurations". 

Hope everything works out well.


----------

